# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > رشته های دانشگاهی >  راهنمایی در مورد بورسیه پزشکی

## hamid2heidari

سلام
شنیدم که ارتش یا سپاه تعدادی از دانشجویان  برتر پزشکی دانشگاه های دیگر به غیر از دانشگاه بقیه الله رو بورسیه میکنه . کسی از شرایط این بورسیه خبر داره ؟

----------


## hamid2heidari

up

----------


## hamid2heidari

up

----------

